# Ginger - Increases Dopamine and your libido too!



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

> *Evaluation of androgenic activity of Zingiber officinale and Pentadiplandra brazzeana in male rats.*
> 
> Kamtchouing P, Mbongue Fandio GY, Dimo T, Jatsa HB.
> Laboratoire de Physiologie Animale, Faculté des Sciences, Université de Yaoundé I, Cameroun.
> AIM: Aqueous extracts of Zingiber officinale and Pentadiplandra brazzeana were tested for their possible androgenic activity in male Wistar rats. METHODS: The aqueous extracts of the two plants were gavaged separately to 2 groups of rats at a similar dose of 600 mg middot kg(-1) middot day(-1) for 8 days. At the end of the treatment, the animals were killed and the blood, testis, epididymis, seminal vesicles and prostate were collected for biochemical analysis. RESULTS: The aqueous extract of Z. officinale significantly increased in the relative weight of the testis, the serum testosterone level, testicular cholesterol level and epididymal a-glucosidase activity. The aqueous extract of P. brazzeana significantly increased the weights of the testis, seminal vesicles and prostate. It also significantly increased the serum and testicular testosterone level. The fructose, alpha-glucosidase and cholesterol levels in P. brazzeana-treated rats were increased by 28 %, 35 % and 114 %, respectively. *CONCLUSION: The aqueous extracts of both P. brazzeana and Z. officinale have an androgenic activity, which seems to be more potent with P. brazzeana than with Z. officinale.*





> The effects of Ginger on spermatogenesis and sperm parameters of rat
> Khaki, Arash; Fathiazad, Fatemeh; Nouri, Mohammad; Khaki, Amir Afshin; Ozanci, Chelar C; Ghafari-Novin, Marefat & Hamadeh, Mohammad Abstract
> 
> * Background: * Ginger rhizome (Zingiber officinale R., family: Zingiberaceae) is used medicinally and as a culinary spice.
> ...


I bought some crystallized ginger and have been eating this stuff like candy. I noticed a strong boost in libido and it seems that ginger raises testosterone.

Also, this study shows that it can raise dopamine.



> *Neuroprotective evaluation of extract of ginger (Zingiber officinale) root in monosodium glutamate-induced toxicity in different brain areas male albino rats.*
> 
> Waggas AM.
> Department of Zoology, Faculty of Girls Education, Scientific Departments, Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
> In this study, the neuroprotective effect of the extract of ginger (Zingiber officinale) was investigated against MSG-induced neurotoxicity of male albino rat. The daily dose (4 mg kg(-1) b.wt.) i.p. injection of pure monosodium glutamate (MSG) for 30 days and subsequent withdrawal caused a significant decrease in epinephrine (E), norepinephrine (NE), dopamine (DA) and serotonin (5-HT) content all tested areas (cerebellum, brainstem, striatum, cerebral cortex, hypothalamus and hippocampus) at most of the time intervals studied. This is may be due to activation of glutamate receptors, which led to increased the intracellular concentration of Ca(+2) ions, so the release of neurotransmitters is increased and the content of monoamines is decreased. After the withdrawal, the decrease in monoamines levels remained in striatum, cerebral cortex and hypothalamus, this may be due to the region specific effect of monosodium glutamate whereas, daily dose (100 mg kg(-1) b.wt.) i.p., *injection of Ginger (Zingiber officinale) root extract for 30 days and subsequent withdrawal caused a significant increased in epinephrine (E), norepinephrine (NE), dopamine (DA) and serotonin (5-HT) content all tested areas at most of the time intervals studied. *This is may be due to inhibition of 5HT-3-receptor effects at the same time the extract blockade of Ca(+2) channel, as result the release of neurotransmitter is decreased and the content is increased. After the extract withdrawal, the increase in monoamine levels remained in brainstem, striatum and hippocampus, this may be due to the region specific effect of the extract. The coadminisration of monosodium glutamate and ginger root extract caused increased in monoamine content in most of the tested brain areas at different time intervals. This is may be due to partly attributable to an antagonistic action of ginger root extracts on monosodium glutamate effect, so the monoamines content was increased. *From these results, we can say that the ginger extract has a neuroprotective role against monosodium glutamate toxicity effect.*


This also means, you can eat all the MSG laden chinese food as long as it has a little ginger! jeje


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

sounds interesting, can you get ginger capsules? I've never been too keen on the taste


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, ginger capsules are readily available. They're fairly effective for nausea, motion sickness, etc, and often used for such.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know about libido. I use them for allergies though.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni (Sep 1, 2009)

****, it's no wonder that I've been drinking so much Vernors lately, lol.


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

Funny, I have about 3 bottles of ginger caps that I use sometimes for motion sickness. Never thought it would have an effect like this--I'll start taking it daily. Any idea what a good dosage would be?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I remember the episode of Mythbusters where they tested ginger for motion sicknes. It worked even better than dramamine. Don't know about libido.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimiPePPeroni said:


> ****, it's no wonder that I've been drinking so much Vernors lately, lol.


That stuff is GOOD! :lol :cup


----------



## burlips (Dec 21, 2009)

excellent! i've been meaning to get some ginger capsules for my motion sickness; now i have more incentive


----------

